# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  File Upload size issues?

## bkh1914

I seem to be hitting the wall at 2MB for png and jpg files.  Anything larger isn't accepted.

I was inactive for a long time and it feels like I still have file limit restrictions from way back when...  :Frown: 

Any suggestions?

----------


## Gidde

Hi bkh ... I just wanted to drop in and say you are not ignored; unfortunately only a very few of us are really knowledgeable about the technical side of the forums. Hang in there.

----------


## Azélor

It's written somewhere and if I remember correctly, the normal limit is around 10 mb. 
Here's the post: https://cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=33888

Also note that having very large images (a lot of pixels) may not upload, for some reason.

----------


## bkh1914

Thanks for the responses.

I first bumped into the problem when the png version of an image wouldn't upload, but the jpg version would (png size 2.2MB; jpg 1.9MB)

My current file is about 3MB and 6000 x 5650 px.
I've seen the pixel limits mentioned before, but couldn't find the current limit.  (Robbie's file size post doesn't mention it.)
Based on other images I've seen here, I think I'm well within the pixel limit.


I suspect that this is something that one of the Admins needs to look at.  i.e. Redrobes or Robbie

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I thought ( and I am probably wrong about this) that there was like a 16 megapixel limit. Seems like this came up during the Caves of Chaos Challenge and the initial 300 PX per inch requirement that was eventually bumped down so that some of the areas wouldn't exceed the pixel size limit. Then again my maps are very rarely that large so it has never been a problem for me. The only upload problems I ever had was back in the days of my old dial-up connection and timing out before the upload could complete.

----------


## Azélor

Your map should have no problem uploading. There must be something causing the issue.
Are you working in RGB or CMYK?

----------


## Bogie

I can't remember if it was this website or another, but I remember having problems loading images that had symbols in the name, # " ' etc.

----------


## Jaxilon

I know I uploaded a 5.2 just the other day and that was huge. It's odd that the jpg would work but the png not but, I wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## Redrobes

In a post message there is the manage attachments. On that new window there is a blue circle with a '?' in it top right. If you click that then it shows the acceptable attachment types with their pixel sizes and MB size limits. But it says for me that there are no pixel dimension limits and about 9.54 MB for png. If you could use that and tell us whether you see different limits and these are not bigger than you image then ill look into it some more. But at this point I dont know why its saying that it wont upload it.

----------


## bkh1914

Thanks for the reply, Redrobes.

Clicking on the blue question mark gave the standard current file limits.


Here is the file I was trying to upload. A very vanilla file name and only 3.1MB.


I just tried it again and it failed.  
After the file upload was complete, the upload window switched to 'waiting for chartographersguild' status and remained that way until the communication timed out.

The 'problem' file and the above attachments were all created in GIMP 2.8, so I wouldn't expect an issue there.

Would it help if you logged in as me?

----------


## Azélor

Maybe share your file via dropbox (or something similar) so we can test it ourselves?

----------


## bkh1914

> Maybe share your file via dropbox (or something similar) so we can test it ourselves?


I just posted it on deviantArt
Matt's Tree Stands 2 - A Real Life Map by bkh1914 on DeviantArt

----------


## bkh1914

I tried loading it from deviantArt and that worked!


So I tried uploading it from my computer.
The upload manager completed, but no new file image appeared.
(I changed the file name to make sure it would be unique.)

Huh? :Question: 

I'm using the current version of Firefox (63.0.1) 
and Windows 7 (latest update installed last night)

----------


## bkh1914

> I know I uploaded a 5.2 just the other day and that was huge. It's odd that the jpg would work but the png not but, I wouldn't be surprised.


If that's the one I'm thinking about, I remember you talking about shrinking the image and using more aggressive compression to get within the upload limits.
I was surprised that your file was under 6 MB.  Well below the current limits.

Were you thinking of the old upload limits.  Or did you hit a limit at 6MB?

----------


## bkh1914

So I was thinking while I was doing some 'yard' work.

I downloaded the image from deviantArt and tried to upload that file.

That upload also failed.  :Frown:

----------


## Redrobes

My PC was bitchin about the deviant art link so I grabbed the file from you post #13 guild upload of it which ought to be the same.

Can you upload *any* picture of the same size as this one ? Is there a photo or something similar you can try ? Or is the problem just related to you and this one image ?

----------


## ChickPea

I saved the file from DeviantArt (though I did rename it) and I'm trying to upload it here. How are you inserting the image? Are you going to 'Go Advanced' then Manage Attachments?

----------


## bkh1914

@Redrobes: 
I can not upload *any* picture over 2 MB. (jpg or png) 
I first encountered this problem with an image that was 2.2 MB
If I remember correctly, 2 MB was the file size limit when I first joined in 2010.  
I was only active for a couple of months then disappeared until last September. 
(I was surprised that my old password still worked.)

@ChicPea: Yes, I'm using Advanced > Manage Attachments.

----------


## bkh1914

What?
I just went to a different project with lots of scanned images covering a wide range of file sizes.
I was able to upload files larger than 2 MB.

[A texture scan of the stains from ground coffee and paprika on wet card stock.]


*Edit*:
Some further testing.
The problem file won't upload if it is the first file that I try to upload when I open 'Manage Attachments'
But I can upload a different file of similar size (different directory tree on the same partition), and then the problem file will upload if I add it without closing the attachments window.
If I close the attachments window and reopen it (same post), the problem file still won't upload.

That's strange.  :Question:

----------


## Azélor

this is another test.
I took the image from Deviant Art as well. 
Then I clicked on reply and insert image (from my computer).

But when I tried the manage attachment, nothing happens after I upload the picture. I must say that I never use that option to upload images.
I only use it if I have to repost a map I already posted, instead of re-uploading the file.

----------


## bkh1914

@Azélor: Thank you for taking the time to look at my problem file.  I'm glad you were able to reproduce my problem. Please accept some rep.  :Smile: 

----------

A summary in case someone else runs into this problem.

I produced a series of files that caused the Upload Image from Computer process in Manage Attachments to hang when the file size exceeded 2 MB.  Causes and reasons unknown.

The files could be successfully uploaded three different ways:
- Use Insert Image instead of Manage Attachments (thanks Azélor)
- In Manage Attachments, add the file after successfully uploading another image (don't close the window!)
- Load the file from another site (I used deviantArt)

In my case, a better solution was to scale the file down to a reasonable size, which of course gave a much smaller file that uploaded without problems.

----------

